# دليل المصطلحات في أبراج الاتصالات



## karkhy (10 مارس 2010)

الكتاب في المرفق 
ادعو لنا


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (10 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعله في موازين اعمالكم


----------

